# Unlimited broadband connection in Andheri/Kandivili, Mumbai



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello,

My relative who's living in Kandivili, Mumbai is looking for a unlimited broadband connection. During the past 5 1/2 years during his stay in Mumbai, he has used various cable internet connections and fed up with pathetic customer service, significant downtime, billing issues, etc, to name a few.

He's moving to a new apartment near to his present place and looking for a new internet connection (not cable) with a USB dongle like those given with Tata Photon Plus, etc. Which is the best option? The connection should be unlimited (FUP and reduced speeds are ok, but speed should not drop below 256kbps after FUP limit is over) with a monthly budget of Rs.700-Rs.800 a month. He looked at the Photon Plus, Airtel, MTS plans but he's getting confused. Could you please help us out?

Thanks in advance.

50+ views....any comments guys?


----------



## RON28 (Oct 6, 2012)

Iam not sure but 5net broadband is very famous in mumbai...check out in your locality if its available or not. 1Mbps UNLIMITED for Rs 650...NO FUP...i checked there website.


----------



## funskar (Oct 7, 2012)

FIvenet best in mumbai ..

Get FUP4Mb_30GB_M plan	

Monthly cost  - 842 	
Speed - 4Mbps till 30GB & 768kbps thereafter


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions. I will tell him to check.


----------

